

$40k in Prizes Up For Grabs in HTML5 Contest (ends May 8) - crabasa
http://www.beautyoftheweb.com/#/unplugged

======
lux
Sweet, just submitted my side project:

<https://microsoft.promo.eprize.com/ie9app/gallery?id=216>

Can't hurt... :)

It was only submission #3 under Music, and there are only 2 categories, that
and Games. Any other HTML5 music apps out there?

You'd think there'd be categories for other things too, like video for
starters...

------
crabasa
Also, if you're curious about how the competition is stacking up, you can see
the current crop of submissions here:

<http://contest.beautyoftheweb.com>

------
mindhunter
It's an app contest but you can't submit a real app? Only games or visuals..

